# lawrence slicker brush



## ChewieDaddy (Aug 18, 2009)

I have this slicker brush and am wondering if it's a good one or if I should buy another one. I'll be using it mostly to fluff dry a mini poodle.

Lawrence Tender Care Slicker Brush - All Lawrence Slickers are hand crafted from the finest raw materials. The quality of design and manufacture makes them a pleasure to use. Slicker brushes are intened to be used so that the wire pins do not scratch the skin and cause brush burn. This is why the Tender Care range is of such a light construction so that the groomer gets good feel from the brush. 

The "Tender Care" soft slicker brushes are specially designed for gentle grooming. With a lightweight aluminium construction and a soft cushioned pad, Tender Care are especially suitable for fine coated breeds as well as younger or older animals whose coats may require delicate attention. 










thanks


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

yeah they are ok do find the bristles bend back quite quickly les poochie do some grate slicker brushes and they are grate for fluffing poodles


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

That brush will work just find for fluff drying. Generally, the more pins, the better for fluff drying. Just be sure the pins are firm enough to get thru the coat to the skin to get that coat stretched while drying.

To add my opinion on the Les Pooch brushes...lol I am not a fan. I find them WAY overpriced, and personally, hate them. I think CC slickers are much better, and more reasonable. However, I know TONS of groomers that just LOVE their Les Pooch brushes. Everyone finds what works for them, and you may have to try a few different types of things to find what works best for you.


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

My favorite slicker brush is the Lawrence slicker brush, medium size. It's my most used brush, and I really like how it feels and how it works. I like the Les Pooch too, but not as much.


----------



## ChewieDaddy (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks all. I think I'll buy them all and see which one I like best LOL


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

ChewieDaddy said:


> Thanks all. I think I'll buy them all and see which one I like best LOL


Thats the spirit..You will find that you will end up with every tool imaginable, and at some point, when you are comfortable grooming her, you can take note of what you are finding the most useful, and always sell the rest.


----------

